# Whiteheaps Mine, County Durham.



## Coal Cutter (Apr 21, 2011)

Whiteheaps goes back to the 18th century, originally a London Lead Company mine, and whilst the lead yield was not great, there was quite a high silver content within the galena.

Later on opther comapnies suchs as the Derwent Mining Comapny, took over the plave in the 19th century, again mining lead but this seems to have ceased around the 1880s.

By the early 20th century, fluorite was being extracted by Hunstanworth Mines Ltd, and later by Blanchland Fluor Mines.

By the 1960s, British Steel were running the operation and put a lot of development into the site, but closed down in 1979.
Weardale Mining and Processing Ltd started up the place again in the early 80s and continued until the closure of the mine in 1987.

There is virtually no evidence now of the mine as the surface has been landscaped and access is only possible by a shaft.

Not many pics as I was very ill that day and had to get out of the mine. But here is a few I took:








One of the fluorite stopes. It is very big but does not show well in the photo:


















This is very interesting...it is a hole from where a fossilised tree trunk has fallen out of the strata. This was common in coal mines and was very dangerous as they would fall out easily without warning:












Looking down one of the shafts which goes to a lower level:






Excellent miner's graffiti with names and the occupation:


















Signal bell for shaftsman:






And shaft signal board:







Not the greatest day for photography due to illness but still a rather fascinating mine which requires further exploration to lower levels.

Thanks folks 

Dean


----------



## jonney (Apr 21, 2011)

mate you deserve a medal the size of a frying pan just for getting down that ladder never mind exploring the mine. Hats off to you great photos as well


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 21, 2011)

jonney said:


> mate you deserve a medal the size of a frying pan just for getting down that ladder never mind exploring the mine. Hats off to you great photos as well



Cheers Jonney, I must say I was feeling the pain when ascending. I was very ill and in serious pain and that 50 feet of ladder felt like a lot more!


----------



## alex76 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice shots and find mate I love the post and shots I see of these old mines there is a load of iron mines round my area which I can’t wait to explore we had a quick reccy to find one of the entrances last month but with no luck we will find it though


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well done.Good report and pics.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Apr 21, 2011)

fucking cracking mate!! defo heading up for a weekend soon!


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 22, 2011)

yr a damn site braver than me, you NEVER get me down that hole in the ground for love nor money!!! WELL DONE excellent pics!!


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic pics CC!!  this looks great


----------



## Parkus. (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks a proper treat!

Do you reckon it connects with others in the valley - Ramshaw, Jeffrey, Sikehead, etc?


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 22, 2011)

Parkus. said:


> Looks a proper treat!
> 
> Do you reckon it connects with others in the valley - Ramshaw, Jeffrey, Sikehead, etc?



Thanks for the coments foiks. Parkus, don't know if they connected but they would have worked the same veins. Sikehead worked White vein, I do know that. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any more underground access to the deep incline that was put in at Whiteheaps in later times. Damned landscaping!


----------



## gingrove (Apr 22, 2011)

Hats off to you Coal Cutter! There is no way that I would have made it down that ladder let alone back up. Thanks for letting me see whats down there!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic shots of a fascinating place that I'll certainly never be able to see for myself. As others have already mentioned, it's the thought of getting down (and up) this ladder. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a fantastic mine. Some great features and remains. 
Echo the comments about the ladder. I love going UG but that ladder would serious give me the willies. 
Cheers, Dean. Hope you're better now.


----------

